# H is a serial cheater even w/prego fam members



## CHEATEDON12 (Jan 21, 2013)

i also need a mens perspective.

To keep it short.. Husband cheated w/prego cousin, random girls at bar and other broads.. He told me "he wanted to for a while" and was just fighting it.. Said he was in self destruction mode.. thought I was unhappy and was going to leave him so he cheated?? Dumb but whatever

Not sure why.. when I did EVERYTHING for him,

He said "I will never do this to you again" 

What do I make of this? I posted in another forum but just wanted a mans perspective.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

That's his reason? He wanted to, he couldn't fight that desire anymore and he just gave in because you weren't happy. With any woman he could get, even a pregnant cousin? (Gee how bad did she want it? What did her H/BF think of that?)

He's full of it! Get rid of him. There are plenty of men out there that can respect you, be loyal and you can trust. 

“Never allow someone to be your priority while allowing yourself to be their option.” 
― Mark Twain


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

Totally ridiculous, don't even consider keeping him.


----------



## Jim1980 (Jan 22, 2013)

CHEATEDON12 said:


> i also need a mens perspective.
> 
> To keep it short.. Husband cheated w/prego cousin, random girls at bar and other broads.. He told me "he wanted to for a while" and was just fighting it.. Said he was in self destruction mode.. thought I was unhappy and was going to leave him so he cheated?? Dumb but whatever
> 
> ...


I guess I don't know the whole story, but if you're trying to be a good wife in everyday life and in the bedroom, what else could he ask for?

All I want from my wife is to pretend like she want's to have sex with me and I can't get that. I guess if he felt the same maybe that'd push him to cheat. I can't say I haven't thought about it.


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

Parents had a male dog like that one time. We called him “One Eye” – but that’s another story. Damn dog would hump everything not fast enough to move. We had him “fixed”. Didn’t help. Old habits die hard I guess. 

Pop finally got rid of “One Eye” one summer when the new church Pastor came to visit with his young family. “One Eye” first tried to hump the Pastor’s three-year-old daughter, then Pastor’s wife and ultimately Pastor.

Your husband sounds a lot like “One Eye”.


----------

